# Dark skin



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

I gave Scarlett a bath tonight and noticed her skin is almost completely dark. She was all pink when I bought her. Is this normal?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

it means she has great pigment! that's a very desirable trait! it can darken with the sun.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I have never heard of that so it is good to know......at least you don't have to worry about your baby!


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Aug 29 2008, 07:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626984


> it means she has great pigment! that's a very desirable trait! it can darken with the sun.[/B]



That's good to know. She does have very dark paw pads and the skin around her eyes and mouth. I just love it when she is all fluffy and clean. I just wish giving her a bath wasn't such a struggle. She hates it along with being brushed. I sure didn't get a girly girl.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I was an idiot (or felt like one!) when I called my breeder and asked about this same thing! Sure enough, MIdis really does have great pigment, but my last baby's skin was so very pink (except when he got older and sort of spotted) I didn't know what to think about the dark skin at the part in the back, around the ears (where I keep the hair up) and it worried me! I was afraid I'd let him become sun-burned! Oh well; much better to find out that it is a good trait rather than something wrong, isn't it? 

Cyndi


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

As others said, it means she has great pigment! No problems here! Also, the Maltese has spotted skin!


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

Is this the whole skin or just parts. Snowy i noticed has patches of dark skin


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

More likely it is just parts! Splotches really! 

As does Jacey!


----------

